# about time!



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.pjspet.com/puppies/puppiesFirst.php


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic news. Thanks for sharing.
This is a win win for puppies/dogs all across Canada. 
Hope they do the same with cats ASAP.
--
Paul


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

okay, so what happens to people who want a puppy and not a grown dog? More business to other pet stores, I suppose.

Why do people think it will increase dog adoptions? If people were willing to shell out $1000+ for a puppy, chances are they really want a puppy and not a grown dog.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

solarz said:


> okay, so what happens to people who want a puppy and not a grown dog? More business to other pet stores, I suppose.
> 
> Why do people think it will increase dog adoptions? If people were willing to shell out $1000+ for a puppy, chances are they really want a puppy and not a grown dog.


This isn't about giving people what they want, it's about people giving the animals what they need.

If someone wants a puppy, and has exhausted adoption services in search of one, then they will easily find one of several thousdand registered dog breeders accross Canada. They can pickup a yearly issued guide/magazine called; "DOGS In Canada Annual" which lists all the independant registered dog breeders for all dog species.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> This isn't about giving people what they want, it's about people giving the animals what they need.
> 
> If someone wants a puppy, and has exhausted adoption services in search of one, then they will easily find one of several thousdand registered dog breeders accross Canada. They can pickup a yearly issued guide/magazine called; "DOGS In Canada Annual" which lists all the independant registered dog breeders for all dog species.


awesome reply!

couldn't have said it better.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> This isn't about giving people what they want, it's about people giving the animals what they need.
> 
> If someone wants a puppy, and has exhausted adoption services in search of one, then they will easily find one of several thousdand registered dog breeders accross Canada. They can pickup a yearly issued guide/magazine called; "DOGS In Canada Annual" which lists all the independant registered dog breeders for all dog species.


What you're saying is that people will just get their puppies through another channel. So how exactly is that supposed to promote adoption?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

YES that Is what I'm saying. If someone MUST have a puppy and not an older dog, they will go elsewhere, now that these stores aren't reselling puppy-mill sourced pets. But a family who goes to store to buy a puppy will no longer find puppies for sale, but will be exposed to dogs needing homes. That's adoption promotion. 

The adoption person will tell the family that puppies are only puppies for a few months, and that they should spend some time deciding if adoption is suitible for them or not. If it's not, then they can go direct to a breeder, who have to stand by their puppies quality and health, unlike puppies sold through most stores.

There is no negatives to these changes.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It can open up a dialogue and help to educate those willing to learn. It can only benefit the animals. Maybe some folks will move on to another store or a Kijiji ad, but even if it directs a small percentage to more responsible sources, that's a good thing...

Q- "Why don't you sell puppies?"

A-"We decided that we wanted to be part of the solution, not part of the problem. Thousands of adoptable dogs are euthanized every month due to lack of homes. Is there a particular breed you were considering? Have you contacted the breed club and/or looked into rescue groups for that breed? Puppies are occasionally available and young adults are always available. If you aren't set on a specific breed, most shelters and rescues are full of terrific animals just waiting for the right home. We have some dogs here today from *** rescue, would you like to meet them?"



solarz said:


> What you're saying is that people will just get their puppies through another channel. So how exactly is that supposed to promote adoption?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

carmenh said:


> It can open up a dialogue and help to educate those willing to learn. It can only benefit the animals. Maybe some folks will move on to another store or a Kijiji ad, but even if it directs a small percentage to more responsible sources, that's a good thing...
> 
> Q- "Why don't you sell puppies?"
> 
> A-"We decided that we wanted to be part of the solution, not part of the problem. Thousands of adoptable dogs are euthanized every month due to lack of homes. Is there a particular breed you were considering? Have you contacted the breed club and/or looked into rescue groups for that breed? Puppies are occasionally available and young adults are always available. If you aren't set on a specific breed, most shelters and rescues are full of terrific animals just waiting for the right home. We have some dogs here today from *** rescue, would you like to meet them?"


+1 excellent post!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

To be honest, when I got my dog, I took him when it was 5 months old. That way I skipped the first 2 vaccines and he was already eating 2 meals and used to the crate.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Good replies here.

I've had dogs my whole life and have never, ever even thought about buying a puppy.

My current dog is an 11 year old yellow lab that we rescued 2 years ago. He is an absolutely wonderful dog, and many ask what breeder we got him from and wonder how we trained him as a puppy because of how great he is. I'm not trying to toot my own horn as a dog owner, but rather I'm trying to say that some of the greatest dogs (and cats, if you are into that sort of thing...) come from shelters and are tossed away.

I am the 4th owner of my current dog and if you ever met him, you would wonder why anyone would ever give him up. This is a great move by PJ's and they gain a lot of respect from me


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

this is one of the best things I've heard for animals in a long long time

always depressed me to see a puppy that had all its siblings chosen first to see it all by itself with no companionship whatsoever

plus that way people do not buy dogs out of impulse as well and have to actually do research when looking for a breeder


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I almost had a heart attack when we pulled up at BA's Scarborough today. They have a big sign outside announcing their expansion and it looked like they were getting in puppies and kittens!  I asked, though, and it's just going to be dog and cat supplies. LOL, the girl I asked said if they were selling puppies and kittens she wouldn't be working there! 
They will be getting birds and small animals, though...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was listening to CBC the other day and they had been talking about the ban that they want to put up, they had a rep from PJ's on there as well.

The MP that wants the ban put through said the vote for it keeps getting pushed back but the next date was sometime in sept or something? Can't recall exactly for the moment. :/

Who says they don't have puppies for adoption?... I think they do go fast but there are still a -horrid- amount of people not spaying or neutering their cats/dogs these days. (myself being on of them, but my cat is three floors up. She is scheduled this month) THANK GOODNESS! lol


----------

